
The Marshall Islands replaces the US dollar with its own cryptocurrency - vinnyglennon
https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2018/5/23/17384608/marshall-islands-cryptocurrency-us-dollar-usd-currency
======
jonfelske
Will be interesting to watch this become a trend.

